

Using CAPTCHAs to get more followers on twitter. - amichail

Such a service could work like this:<p>* you submit a selection of your tweets that you are particularly proud of<p>* you also submit a CAPTCHA to check whether someone looking at your selection really looked at it carefully<p>Example:  such a CAPTCHA might ask the user to select the tweet in your selection that satisfies a particular criterion<p>Your tweet selection will be shown to k people provided that you correctly answer the CAPTCHAs in ~ k selections.<p>You could have people use tags to facilitate search/browsing of tweet selections.
======
yan
I find that followers(/users) that you have to trick into staying aren't worth
it and will probably not stay.

~~~
amichail
There's no trick here. They have final say on whether to follow you.

~~~
dannyr
If your tweets are of their interest, they will find you. I search twitter all
the time for topics that interest me such as Django.

